# I have a Another Problem, and i dont want to loose her



## MrsRoeder2011 (Sep 25, 2012)

I have a Domenecer that is in the middle of molting, like the rest of the hens, but the only problem is she acts live-less and she stands in one spot almost all day, i have never seen her eat at all and if she did it was VERY little...tHIS MORNING i picked her up and took her to the houes, well her poop is like water and light green, and is threw up and it look like it was water that just came out, I NEED UR HELP I DONT WANT HER TO DIE, ILL TRY ANYTHING TO KEEP HER ALIVEPLEASE LET ME KNOW ASAP!!!!

THANK YOU, LINDSEY

PS: if you need a pic ill take them to show u what she looks like or if i can do a video i will


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Save-a-chick if you can get it. Comes in little packets. Gets the electrolytes back in her system. I have had better luck with that than the other stuff. Gatorade if that's easiest to get in a jiffy. Green poops usually indicates an infection going on. If you can get to a feed store, Nutri-drench helps too. This is the fastest thing I can think of right off. Gotta get her hydrated if you can. Just take a dropper and feed it to her that way if you have to.


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

In addition to what 7chicks posted...
Has this hen ever been wormed? Is there a rooster in the flock? 
My oldest hens, 4 1/2 years old, are molting right now and unfortunately having to deal with two cockerels in the flock that are just coming into maturity. The hens are already miserable with their molt, they just don't want to be bothered by the troublesome twosome. Two of the girls won't come out of the coop until they've looked around to make sure the boys are occupied elsewhere. I've added a third feeder to make sure the girls can get to food without the boys harrassing them.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm thinking Giardia or Coccidia. Rehydrate aggressively. Get a stool sample to vet Hosp to send to lab. Get a sample even if its just water.


----------



## MrsRoeder2011 (Sep 25, 2012)

I am sorry to say but she passed away this morning I cried!!!!! I don't know why it happened and yes I do worm them but I need to know but if i can use still what u all recommend


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

MrsRoeder2011 said:


> I am sorry to say but she passed away this morning I cried!!!!! I don't know why it happened and yes I do worm them but I need to know but if i can use still what u all recommend


 I'm so sorry for your loss. 
I don't know what the others recommend but I go "off-label" and use a cattle/goat wormer called Valbazen (albendazole). It's given orally and kills just about every type of internal parasite a chicken can get, including liver flukes. I worm once a year, in the fall when most of my birds are molting anyhow, less eggs to throw away. 
This year I used another cattle wormer, ivomec pour-on instead because I found a few mites on one of my chickens and valbazen does not kill external pests. 
Again, sorry you lost your girl.


----------



## MrsRoeder2011 (Sep 25, 2012)

Bird_slave said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss.
> I don't know what the others recommend but I go "off-label" and use a cattle/goat wormer called Valbazen (albendazole). It's given orally and kills just about every type of internal parasite a chicken can get, including liver flukes. I worm once a year, in the fall when most of my birds are molting anyhow, less eggs to throw away.
> This year I used another cattle wormer, ivomec pour-on instead because I found a few mites on one of my chickens and valbazen does not kill external pests.
> Again, sorry you lost your girl.


ok so what should i use the one for internal parasites or the external or both Please let me know, i don't want something like this to happen again, she was one of my first chickens, so she wasn't that old and this was her first molting season, cuz everything u all sujest to me im buying it


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm so sorry Lindsey. =( When these birds get sick, sometimes there really isn't anything you can do to fix it no matter how hard you try. I know I tried everything for my Holley (lost this Sept.) and I just could not pull her out of it. Broke my heart. We get so attached to them. My heart really does go out to you. BIG hugs!


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

Not knowing for sure that your birds have parasites, she could have passed from many things, I can only offer suggested uses on the wormers. 
What I can tell you is that you most definitely wouldn't want to use both, or even close together (in the same season). 
For the valbazen, it's 1/2 cc. for standard chickens, 1/4 cc. for bantams. You give it orally, undiluted. I've found the easiest way to do this is to enlist the help of my husband. We go into the coop at night, after all the birds are roosting. He picks up a chicken, I draw up the correct amount in a needle-less syringe, dose the bird and we move on to the next. Don't squirt it too quickly into their mouth. If the bird is reluctant to open their beak, gently tug on the wattles, the mouth will open. 
There is a two week egg withdrawel, i.e., amount of time after dosing that you have to throw away the eggs. Valbazen is considered extremely safe and is in fact used in humans with worms. 
If you are dealing with both external and internal parasites, ivermection (ivomec pour-on) is the better option. The dosing is the same - 1/2 cc for standards, 1/4 cc. for bantams EXCEPT you don't give it to the bird orally. Again using a needle-less syringe, you place the correct amount at the base of the skull/top of the neck. You must be sure to part the feathers and apply it to the skin. The egg withdrawel time is the same, two weeks. 
Both of these meds. are expensive. Purchase the smallest bottle you can and check the expiration date. One bottle can last several years if you are only using it on fowl. 
I know some folks that like to worm with wazine first, then follow-up with either the ivomec or valbazen in two weeks. The reasoning behind this is so that you don't have a large die off of worms all at once, which can clog up the chickens digestive system and can kill the bird. I've never used wazine, because I start annual wormings in the birds 8th or 9th month of life and know they haven't been alive long enough to develop a heavy wormload. Wazine only treats roundworms. 
Other folks I know don't worm at all without a positive fecal float from the vet. This is accomplished by taking a sampling of stools (a little bit gathered from several different piles) to the vet. The test is usually under $10. The vet can check for coccidia at the same time. 
If you have other birds molting I would suggest upping their protein to help them complete their molts quickly. Molting is hard on them. This time of year, molting season, I go for a higher protein egglayer feed - 20% vs. the 16% I use the rest of the year. I also offer lots of high protein treats - cheese, plain yogurt, small amounts of dry cat food, even tuna fish or mackerel (no eggs with molting, so no need to worry about eggs tasting fishy). Scrambled eggs are another favorite. 
Good luck to you.


----------



## MrsRoeder2011 (Sep 25, 2012)

Ok thank you that was alot to read but it was very helpful and i will have to get and do all the stuff u mentioned  thank you very much


----------



## MrsRoeder2011 (Sep 25, 2012)

And i was wondering....... The ivermection is it for both internal and external right ? And the feed i need to change it to 20 % right ? For better protein .......


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Albendazole is similar to fenbendazole or Panacur. Great stuff either of them and incredibly broad spectrum. I use fenbendazole a lot and have been very satisfied with the results. 

So very sorry to hear your sad news. Just breaks your heart when they're gone. I share your sadness.


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

MrsRoeder2011 said:


> And i was wondering....... The ivermection is it for both internal and external right ? And the feed i need to change it to 20 % right ? For better protein .......


 The ivermectin is for both external parasites (mites and lice) and internal ones (worms). 
I do up the protein during the time my hens are molting; to a 20% protein egg layer pellet.


----------



## MrsRoeder2011 (Sep 25, 2012)

so does that mean Laying mash ? if so ill be getting that very soon  and ill be getting the Ivermectin as well since it does both thank u Very helpful


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

MrsRoeder2011 said:


> so does that mean Laying mash ? if so ill be getting that very soon  and ill be getting the Ivermectin as well since it does both thank u Very helpful


 Yes, whatever type of layer feed you use. I use pellets because I find less waste, but layer feed can be mash, crumbles or pellets.


----------



## MrsRoeder2011 (Sep 25, 2012)

http://www.premier1supplies.com/detail.php?prod_id=332&criteria=ivermectin

Is this the stuff i need for internal and external


----------



## MrsRoeder2011 (Sep 25, 2012)

If this aint it can you sent me a link of what it is and where i can buy it please and thank you


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

No, that is the injectable form and not what you want. I did a search on Premier1's website and didn't find the pour on. 
I don't recall if you are in the UK or the US?

Here is the link to the ivomec pour-on (a generic form, much cheaper) from the company I use to buy all my pet supplies that can't be obtained locally - great customer service and prices:

http://www.jefferspet.com/iver-on-pour-on/camid/LIV/cp/0026251/

Let me know if you are in the UK and not able to order from this company and I will find another source for you.


----------



## MrsRoeder2011 (Sep 25, 2012)

i am in US


----------



## MrsRoeder2011 (Sep 25, 2012)

now how much do i give them? Does this cover the internal and external


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

MrsRoeder2011 said:


> now how much do i give them? Does this cover the internal and external


 For the ivermectin (Ivomec) pour on it's 1/2 cc for standard size birds and 1/4 cc for bantams. It is placed at the base of the skull, on the neck. Be sure to part the feathers so that the ivomec is on the skin (just like putting flea drops on a dog).


----------



## TerryQui (Sep 10, 2012)

I use natural vinegar for parasites and pumpkin's are good this time of year with the seeds in them, as the seeds are a natural wormer.
This sounds more like cocidia and I wonder if maybe you should feed your flock some medicated baby feed for a while? 
I am not experienced with this, but the green poo sounds like cocidia and it can spread.


----------



## MrsRoeder2011 (Sep 25, 2012)

can u show me what it looks like so i know its right i am seeing alot thx


----------

